
V8 Moving to Git - TheHydroImpulse
https://chromium.googlesource.com/v8/v8.git
======
cenhyperion
If you're still using Google Code for any projects I'd really recommend moving
it to another service at this point unless you have a compelling reason to
stay. There's some good evidence at this point that's leading me to believe
Google Code is next on the chopping block for dead Google services.

~~~
ghostdiver
Sorry, but I really like Google Code source browser with its awesome features
like searching for definitions, instantiations, calls, declarations etc.

GitHub is very poor on that matter.

~~~
moab
He wasn't saying google code was bad, just that it's likely the next service
to be cut by our friends over at Google. Given that v8's moving, this is
pretty reasonable prediction.

------
TheAceOfHearts
I'm curious if they'll be moving to GitHub as well. It seems that would be
another nail in Google Code's coffin.

~~~
mraleph
No. V8 has moved to Chromium's Git infrastructure, not GitHub.

[https://chromium.googlesource.com/v8/v8.git](https://chromium.googlesource.com/v8/v8.git)

~~~
azakai
Is the issue tracking moving or staying on Google Code?

~~~
mraleph
afaik issue tracker stays

------
random_ind_dude
The commit message "Fix mozilla expectations after regexp change" looked
interesting to me and I took a look at the change.

[https://chromium.googlesource.com/v8/v8.git/+/5d65e1374fd9c5...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/v8/v8.git/+/5d65e1374fd9c5f7e1981bb28f234eaa0a309082)

Looks like V8 runs Mozilla's JS tests too. I didn't know that. Does Mozilla do
something similar to ensure that V8's tests work in Mozilla(Firefox) as well?

~~~
gsnedders
Mozilla's JS tests have for a while been run by everyone else because they
have typically tested a lot of de-facto required behaviour that isn't
specified anywhere. That said, the problem with both them and mjsunit (V8's JS
testsuite) is they freely mix tests for unimportant implementation detail
(say, details of enumeration order!) and what is de-facto required. In the
end, with Carakan, we decided it wasn't worth the time to get the mjsunit
tests running — they found almost nothing that weren't found otherwise — and
coming up with proper expectations and keeping them up to date does take time.

------
amelius
I hope they also modify their build process a little.

Right now, when you want to build V8, it automatically downloads all the tools
it depends on. This makes it difficult to store one particular version of the
library and all the tools it depends on.

------
Osiris
I find it interesting that they commit directly to master. I didn't see any
branch merges at all. What is their workflow if they don't use branches? Do
developers work offline on a fix then squash all their changes into a single
commit and push it to master?

Generally having so many devs working off the same branch at the same time can
be a bit problematic. My philosophy is that master should be for branch merges
only.

~~~
badgersandjam
You never know with git. Which is one of my big problems with it. The picture
on master doesn't necessarily represent what happens on other repos across
your organisation.

~~~
phaemon
I don't understand the problem. Which VCS _does_ tell you what your developers
are doing on their machines before they commit to your main repository?

~~~
badgersandjam
None. However svn prevents them doing anything major unless they tell someone.

~~~
phaemon
You mean like Gerrit? Or do you mean something else?

------
JoshTriplett
I look forward to seeing the rest of Chromium follow. Hopefully it'll move
from Reitveld to Gerrit and repo in the process. Reitveld has SVN support, but
it and its command-line tools are otherwise more painful than Gerrit in every
way.

~~~
magicalist
Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but Chromium migrated to git in August:
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/chromium-
dev/...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/chromium-
dev/7WFImJ8Y1V0/jmSiaxggx4AJ)

~~~
JoshTriplett
It's been a long transition; as far as I can know, Chromium is still using
gclient, git cl, and reitveld, rather than repo and Gerrit.

------
tn13
This is good. Github mirrors of the repo are already available. Even though
this does not help contributors it would help people like me to play with v8
lot more.

------
Bahamut
I thought V8 has been in the process of moving to git for a little while? It
has some weird git/svn hybrid setup currently I believe.

------
baldfat
I got 4 down votes them saying: "Git doesn't equal github"

My post: It is good to see that a company can accept that there is a better
tool, github.

They were WRONG Google is moving to github
[https://github.com/google](https://github.com/google)

Lots of repos are hours old thanks down voters.

~~~
Bahamut
You do know that Google has had a presence on GitHub for quite a while.
AngularJS, Polymer, CCA, Dart, Go, Karma...I'm sure there are many other
examples.

~~~
baldfat
And Go was just announced last week moving to Github Thnank you Hacker News
Down Votes. You are always welcoming

~~~
baldfat
Can I come back here after it is announced that Google moves it's open source
projects to Github and closes Google Code?

------
baldfat
It is good to see that a company can accept that there is a better tool,
github.

I remember when I thought sourceforge was so good. Now I silently weep when I
need to go there for anything.

~~~
bigtones
Git is not Github. They are moving to Git but it's hosted on Google, not
Github.

~~~
xxgreg
And since git is distributed it can be hosted on both, and already is
[https://github.com/v8/v8-git-mirror](https://github.com/v8/v8-git-mirror)

~~~
bbcbasic
What is the advantage of having a mirror?

Aren't mirrors going to be slightly out of date (unless continually
synchronised). And you wouldn't commit to the mirror, right?

~~~
xxgreg
Github has some nice features that chromium.googlesource.com lacks, like being
able to list all of the commits that have changed files in a specific sub
directory.

Synchronising a mirror automatically is pretty trivial so I imagine they're
usually pretty up to date.

~~~
mraleph
> Github has some nice features that chromium.googlesource.com lacks, like
> being able to list all of the commits that have changed files in a specific
> sub directory.

fwiw you can do this on chromium.googlesource.com as well. look for link
called `[path history]` when navigating the tree.

~~~
xxgreg
Thx ;)

